# Franklin County



## oldfatbubba (Nov 10, 2018)

Seems to me that the rut is only beginning.   I’ve seen a few deer and even took one but activity around Carnesville has been sparse.


----------



## zachdawg (Nov 10, 2018)

I hunt Carnesville too and I agree that it’s just starting. I’ve seen no real signs until this morning when I had a small 8 running reckless thru bedding areas scent checking. No scrapes yet either which is weird too.


----------



## MillerDog (Nov 18, 2018)

It has been very slow at out place too. Lots of deer on camera leading up to the season and then they have practically disappeared. In past years I always have seen the deer on camera during the season but this year is very very weird.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 18, 2018)

The deer still seem to be *very*cautious in sunlight.  Anyone else seeing rut behavior?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 19, 2018)

Nothing yet. I will be out Thursday until noon. Then heading to Lincoln County for an afternoon hunt.


----------



## oldfatbubba (Nov 24, 2019)

Are you seeing signs that the 2019 rut has started in Franklin Cty?


----------



## mallardsx2 (Nov 26, 2019)

The rut is happening now.


----------

